# Espn2hd !!!!



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I missed the game last night in HD, and now I'll miss my team playing next Saturday night in HD because Dish won't carry the duece in high-def.

DISH NETWORK---PLEASE ADD ESPN2HD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Call 1-800-directv they can install by the weekend


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

You REALLY don't want to see Phil Fullmer in HD. :guck:


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

srrobinson2 said:


> I missed the game last night in HD, and now I'll miss my team playing next Saturday night in HD because Dish won't carry the duece in high-def.
> 
> DISH NETWORK---PLEASE ADD ESPN2HD!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree. My friend has direct-tv with an hd receiver/recorder and the picture of espn2-hd is beautiful (for true hd games that is). This is the one HD channel i would hope dish would add. I actually just sent an email to [email protected] - i know it won't do any good but what the heck.


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

juan ellitinez said:


> Call 1-800-directv they can install by the weekend


actually I called on 24th, and they said the earliest they can install in my area is 22nd of October.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Considering that Dish has added ESPN-U and now Spanish ESPN, I'm thinking that Dish likely also cut a deal for ESPN2-HD also. But they have to get all of the HD issues worked out before adding it to the line up.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

I e-mailed the E* CEO as well. That should get the problem taken care of......
ESPN2HD on the way


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

lol


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Response to my e-mail regarding ESPN2HD,

_Thank you for your interest in Dish Network HD programming. We have a strategic plan that we are currently developing, but for obvious reasons it cannot be publicly disclosed. With a successful purchase of the Rainbow Satellite coupled with the launch of the Echo X Satellite next year we plan to use the incremental bandwidth to support the launch of numerous new HD channels. We hope to have something to announce sometime in the near future. Rest assured&#8230;we are aggressively working this plan.
_


----------



## jbach (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd also like to see ESPN2 in HD on DISH - but I don't want to give up TNT HD to get it, which is what happens if you switch to Direct.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

If I had to choose between the two I would go with ESPN2HD but don't think it's worth a switch to D*. Yet


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I've actually been impressed with the amount of HD content on ESPN2-HD. I get a little lift on the weekends when I see sports on ESPN-HD, ESPN2-HD, CBS, HD-Net, and sometimes NBC ALL AT THE SAME TIME!!

While I may not be impressed with every match-up on ESPN2-HD, it's still good to have it.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Are you rubbing it in?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I usually shy away from speculation, but I gotta at least ask...does anyone think they put the games on ESPN2 to get exactly the reaction they're getting (customers like us screaming at their cable/satellite provider to carry ESPN2HD)?


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

ESPN has been showing alot of HD programming since the additoin of ESPNHD2....heck I watched a NHRA drag racing competiton in HD on ESPNHD2 weekend before last!


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

ESPN is finally on the right track when it comes to showing alot of HD programming.....!!!!!!


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mikey said:


> You REALLY don't want to see Phil Fullmer in HD. :guck:


LOL! No, I don't but then again, I'm an Auburn grad (and fan!)


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Skates said:


> I usually shy away from speculation, but I gotta at least ask...does anyone think they put the games on ESPN2 to get exactly the reaction they're getting (customers like us screaming at their cable/satellite provider to carry ESPN2HD)?


Absolutely! ESPN2-HD showed the UT/LSU game on a Monday night while ESPN-HD showed figure skating....hmmm, how many figure skating advocates would have complained if they had switched channels???


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I go tired of complaining to E*, so I started complaing to ESPN, and I actually got a reply stating that E* was planning to add ESPN2HD to their lineup in early 2006. Too late for this year's football games, but hope for next year!!!


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

srrobinson2 said:


> I go tired of complaining to E*, so I started complaing to ESPN, and I actually got a reply stating that E* was planning to add ESPN2HD to their lineup in early 2006. Too late for this year's football games, but hope for next year!!!


Good info, hope it's correct.

_________

War Eagle


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Skates said:


> I usually shy away from speculation, but I gotta at least ask...does anyone think they put the games on ESPN2 to get exactly the reaction they're getting (customers like us screaming at their cable/satellite provider to carry ESPN2HD)?


yep....I bet they also charge a little more for ads space in an HD game. ESPN knows what they are doing. The only thing they care about is $$$$$$.

Having said all that, I'm glad I get ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD.


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

For us Football fans and by that I mean Soccer fans, the World Cup, all 64 games will be in HD next year and on ESPN, ESPN2 and ABC (US Games and final normally). SO DISH COMEONE GET the DUECE HD and ABC also...is the most important Sports Championship on our planet!!! I want it in HD!!!! Especially since most game will probably be on ESPNHD2!


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Skates said:


> I usually shy away from speculation, but I gotta at least ask...does anyone think they put the games on ESPN2 to get exactly the reaction they're getting (customers like us screaming at their cable/satellite provider to carry ESPN2HD)?


I COMPLETELY agree on this one.


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

I got my HD Tivo yesterday, and watched 2 soccer games on ESPN2 HD so far(LA - SJ, US - Mexico womesn's). 4:3 format with sidebars and horrible picture quality (worse than SD on E*). Non-soccer content was ok.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Art said:


> I got my HD Tivo yesterday, and watched 2 soccer games on ESPN2 HD so far(LA - SJ, US - Mexico womesn's). 4:3 format with sidebars and horrible picture quality (worse than SD on E*).


SUM never stated any of the MLS matches would be shown in HD on ESPN2-HD. Even the MLS Cup won't be shown in HD on ABC-HD, I believe.

I think some of the upcoming USA friendlies may end up being shown in HD before the World Cup starts. There is a Scotland vs. USA friendly from Glasgow scheduled for November 12, another one USA vs. Japan coming up from San Francisco in February. Be of the lookout to see if these will be shown in HD.


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

thanks for the heads up, Chandu.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

srrobinson2 said:


> I missed the game last night in HD, and now I'll miss my team playing next Saturday night in HD because Dish won't carry the duece in high-def.
> 
> DISH NETWORK---PLEASE ADD ESPN2HD!!!!!!!!!!!


Please change to D* and stop whining! And get up to 10 HD NFL games every weekend.

Duh.

Jeff


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

srrobinson2 said:


> Absolutely! ESPN2-HD showed the UT/LSU game on a Monday night while ESPN-HD showed figure skating....hmmm, how many figure skating advocates would have complained if they had switched channels???


Tonight is a good example too... ESPNHD is showing NBA games now that the regular season is underway tonight... BUT neither game is in HD.

However, ESPN2HD is supposedly showing a college football game in HD tonight. IF ESPN wanted to show us HD, they could have put the football game on ESPNHD and put the NBA on ESPN2 since it isn't in HD tonight anyway.

Personally... I feel like ESPNHD shouldn't just be a simulcast... but rather all HD all the time, and a different channel. When something like SportCenter is on or a game in HD, then its fine to be a simulcast... but when they are showing an SD-only game, I'd rather see them put HD content on ESPNHD and then I could choose what to watch.

As it is, they have two channels (ESPNHD and ESPN2HD) that aren't even HD half of the day... and very rarely is there a competing HD situation where they show something in HD on ESPNHD and ESPN2HD at the exact same time.


----------



## garyswri (Nov 11, 2005)

I agree with HDme. A great number of so called high def broadcast on ESPNHD and ESPNHD2 all have silver/gray bars on sides which is 4:3 format not 16:9 which is true high def.


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

For those still interested in this ... I emailed the address mentioned earlier in this thread and got the following reply.

"We are planning the launch of ESPN 2 HD very soon. We have expanded our band width and are launching another satellite to also provide our HD subscribers with 20 more VOOM HD channels."


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I think they must have meant 21 Voom channels total- not 20 more in addition to the 10 we already have. Unless Dish can find a way to squeeze out more content on Voom and spread it out over 30 Voom channels and squeeze out more bandwith too. I would love to know all the names of those 20 more Voom channels.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Now we just have to wait to see how much more money they extort from us for these channels. It would be nice to see just an HD pak for $10 which includes all HD channels.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

ESPN2HD ...will it be any better than ESPNHD? There is so lil HD on that channel I dont know why they bother to call it HD. EVERY NBA game I have turn on this year has been in SD. 

I wonder do they know that a large % of people with HD sets will not watch SD programing on them.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Paradox-sj said:


> ESPN2HD ...will it be any better than ESPNHD? There is so lil HD on that channel I dont know why they bother to call it HD. EVERY NBA game I have turn on this year has been in SD.
> 
> I wonder do they know that a large % of people with HD sets will not watch SD programing on them.


Yeah do we need a second "HD" channel with one HD show per day on it. Such a joke.


----------



## icelite (Dec 6, 2005)

jakexxl said:


> For those still interested in this ... I emailed the address mentioned earlier in this thread and got the following reply.
> 
> "We are planning the launch of ESPN 2 HD very soon. We have expanded our band width and are launching another satellite to also provide our HD subscribers with 20 more VOOM HD channels."


Does anyone have any idea of when this is going to occur? Does anyone have any additional information about the launch of this new material???


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

In the thread in General DN Discussion I think someone mentioned Jan 2006


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

With all 64 World Cup games in HD and most of them on ESPN2-HD it is vital that DISH gets its by June 2006. ABC-HD would be nice also since the US games and the Final match are likely to be on ABC.


----------

